# خطة اللة في تربية الاطفال



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

_*الدرس الثاني 
ما هي خطة اللة في تربية الاطفال؟

رب الولد في طريقة فمتى شاخ لا يحيد عنة 
امثال 22-16
*_سؤال مشهور يتردد في ذهن الاباء والامهات عن عن كيفية تربية الاولاد
وتزداد الحاجة الى الاجابة عندما نري اولادنا يتاثرون بتصرفات زملاء السوء والسلوكيات الغير مسيحية المنتشرة في هذة الايام - واعتقد ان الاجابة تبدأ بدور الاب والام كقدوة ونموذج يتأثر بة الاولاد بطريقة مباشرة 

*اولا دور الاب كقدوة 

من اعظم المقاطع الكتابية التي تظهر دور الاب كقدوة ونموذج يتمثل بة الاباء هو مثل الابن الضال وبينما نلاحظ ان الكتاب المقدس لم يظهر طبيعة شخصية الابناء في البيت الا اننا نفهم انهما مختلفان كان الابن الاكبر ناضجا او متحملا للمسؤلية بينما الاصغر مدللا*_*ومتعجل ان يكون مستقل عن البيت 
وعن ابوة 
*_ولكن تظهر حكمة الاب عندما تركة يهجر البيت رغمعلم الاب انة سيقع في مشاكل متعددة لم ينفعل الاب عندما طلب الابن ان يعطية ميراثة بالرغم من وجودة على قيد الحياة -وتجلت الحكمة الابوية في ترك باب المحبة مفتوح الى لحظة قرار الابن عندما رجع الى نفسة 
ما احلى انتكون الروابط الابوية موجودة وحية لتفتح الطريق امام عودة هذا الابن 
لم يكن للكراهية مكان لذلك كان الطريق مهيئا ان يعود الابن ليصلح ما افسدة وواثق انة سيقبل قد تشعر ان هذا المثل صعب ولا رجاء مع ابناء من هذة النوعية وان شخصية الانسان لا تتغير -لكن يمكن جدا من خلاا القدوة ان يخرج الينا تيموثاوسس (2 تي ا-5)

_*نموذج سئ من الاباء 
*_

كما ان الكتاب يذكر لنا بعض الامثلة الصالحة لاباء قاموا بتربية اطفالهم وهناك ايضا نماذج سيئة فقد كان يعقوب والذي تغير اسمة الى اسرائيل اب الاثني عشر طفلا اللذين اصبحوا فيما بعد اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر كان يحب يوسف اكثر من اطفالة الباقيين والنتيجة بالطبع سيئة  اكثر من اطفالة الباقين 

فعل معصية ابنة الاكبر راوبين في(تكوين 35-22) ويهوذا جعل اخوتة يسيئون الي يوسف ويباع كعبد (تك37-26-27)لذلك يعقوب مثال الاب اظهر محبتة لابن واحد ولذلك تاثرت علاقتة مع باقي اولادة وايضا بعضهم البعض 

_*نموذج سئ من الام*_
كانت سالومي تعيش مع زوج امها الملك هيرودس واسم الام هيروديا وعندما اقام زوج امها هذا احتفالا بمناسبة عيد ميلادة سالها ان ترقص امام المدعويين متى (14-3-11) ورغم ان الكتاب لا يوضح الكثير عن حفل الرقص الا انة من الواضح انة كان بعيدا عن العفة والحياء حتي ان هيرودس عرض عليها ان يعطيها اي شئ تطلبة حتى لو كان نصف المملكة وحسب ما لقنتها امها طلبت راس يوحنا المعمدان علي طبق فوافق هيرودس ولبى لها ما طلبتة 



_*اذن فما هو دور الاباء*_

قد تكون الان باكثر وعيا بعد انك لا تسير وفق النموذج في تربية الاطفال وايضا بعد ان تعلمت ان الطفل يتاثر باية تفاعل وباية افعال يحدث امامة او يختفي فجاة من حياتة بعد ان كانت كثيرة الحدوث لا تدع نفسك تحزن اوتكتب *فلا يوجد ابا او اما علي وجة الارض كاملا 100%كل الوقت فالذي يجعل الاباء صالحين هو المحبة *التي يقدمونها لاولادهموليس الالتزام بنموذج معين للتربية وايضا الذي يجعل الاباء صالحين هو اخلاصهم لله ورغبتهم في التعليم منة والتوبة والتغيير 

*وحتى ان يحدث ذلك هذة بعض المبادئ العملية التي يصلح ان تتبعها كل اسرة لتنفيذ الخطة التي ارادها اللة في تربية الاطفال
*ينبغي علي الاباء ان يقضوا وقتا مع اسرهم ويلبوا احتياجاتهم 

اذا اقتضى الامر ينبغي علي الامهات ان تترك عملها وذلك للتفرغ للاطفال والبيت ولكن اذ لم يكن ذلك بالامر المهم (فهذا القرار يتخذ بالصلاة حتى لا تندم الام بعد ذلك)
ينبغي علي الام العاملة ان تقضي الوقت الاكبر من مع زوجها واطفالها 

ينبغي علي الاسرة ان ترتب اولوياتها -مثلا-تتخلى عن المظاهر العالمية الكاذبة والتي تقضي ان تعمل الزوجة لتوسع من دخل الاسرة (رغم ارشاد الله لها بعدم العمل) وكذلك يعمل الاب باكثر من وظيفة 

ينبغي ان يشترك الاب والام معا (كلما امكن ذلك)في حضور الاجتماعات مع المؤمنيناللذين يمكن ان يقدموا المساعدة والنصائح 

الاب او الام الارمل *ينبغيان يرتبط باسرة مسيحية مؤمنة لتكون من يقدم التشجيع والنصائح في تربية الاطفال

*قد يبدوا ما سبق امرا صعبا على البعض لان بالطبع هناك من لا يرغب في التخلي عن بعض الامور المادية وهناك ايضا من ليس لدية وقتا للذهاب الى الكنيسة لكن لابد ان نفهم ان الطفل يتعلم كيف يسلك في العالم وكيف يحب الحياة المسيحية من البيت اما المدرسة والكنيسة والاصدقاء قد يساعدوا الاسرة في تربية الطفل في المبادئ الالهية ان دور البيت في منتهى الاهمية فاذا تربى الطفل في اسرة تسودها الكراهية والغيرة والنزاعات ستكون هذة الصورة هي التي تسود في ذهن الطفل عن شخصية الله لذلك *من المهم ان يكون الجو مشبع بالمحبة المسيحية *اذا لم نساعد اولادنا على اقامة علاقة عميقة مع الله ستاكون النتيجة رفض التعاليم المسيحية 
لكن كم سيكون تأثير الوالدين مباركا اذا وفرنا جو مسيحي لاولادنا ؟

*لنتفكر في الاتي

1- *ما هي الواجبات الروحية التي ينبغي عليك ان تمارسها مع اطفالك وانت لا تفعل ذلك؟

2-كيف تعلم اطفالك ان يساعدوا غيرهم من اطفال؟كيف كان ذلك؟

3- كيف تعلم اطفالكان يحبوا اعدائهم ؟كيف فعلت ذلك ؟

4-ما هي الطرق التي تستخدمها لتعليم اطفالك خطورة التعامل مع من لا يعرفوهم ؟هل استخدمت ايات كتابية في تعليمهم ذلك ؟


الي القاء في الدرس الثالث 

هو 

كيف يتلمذ الاباء قلوب الابناء

​


----------



## روزا فكري (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم وفيه نماذج مهمه
من كتابنا المقدس
ربنا يعوض تعبك يارمسيس​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع يا رمسيس

 ومفيد جدا لينا كلنا 

ربنا يبارك مجهودك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع غاية فى الاهمية 
ومنتظر الجزء القادم
ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2013)

متابع الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

روزا فكري قال:


> موضوع مهم وفيه نماذج مهمه
> من كتابنا المقدس
> ربنا يعوض تعبك يارمسيس​


الرب يباركك 
شكرا لمشاركتك الغالية نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> موضوع رائع يا رمسيس
> 
> ومفيد جدا لينا كلنا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


الرب يباركك 
نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا للمرور


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> موضوع غاية فى الاهمية
> ومنتظر الجزء القادم
> ربنا يباركك


الرب يباركك 
شكرا للمشارك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> متابع الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك يا استاذي الغالي 
شكر ا للمتابعة 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## اليعازر (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع هام ..متابع ..
مجهود مميز.
ربنا يباركك.
.


----------



## bent el noor (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مفيد جدا استاذ رمسيس 
ويستاهل اكبر تقييم
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

اليعازر قال:


> موضوع هام ..متابع ..
> مجهود مميز.
> ربنا يباركك.
> .


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة
نورت الموضوع


----------



## kalimooo (16 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا
شكرا على الدعوة
وعلى الموضوع المفيد الرائع
الرب يبارك مجهودكم


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

kalimooo قال:


> ابن يسوعنا
> شكرا على الدعوة
> وعلى الموضوع المفيد الرائع
> الرب يبارك مجهودكم


الرب يباركك
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية اللي بعتز بيها لانها اول مشاركة سيادتك تنور بيها موضوعي المتواضع 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

bent el noor قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا استاذ رمسيس
> ويستاهل اكبر تقييم
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك وفى انتظار باقى الاجزاء


الرب  يباركك
وشكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
شكرا للتشجيع 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مهم جدا 
الابناء هم نتاج تربيه الاهل والبيئه اللى عايشين فيها 
بس الايام بقيت صعبه اوى 
ربنا يساعدنا نربيهم تربيه صالحه ويكونوا اولاد الرب بحق 
ربنا يباركك رمسيس ميرسى للموضوع المهم جدا ده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> الابناء هم نتاج تربيه الاهل والبيئه اللى عايشين فيها
> بس الايام بقيت صعبه اوى
> ربنا يساعدنا نربيهم تربيه صالحه ويكونوا اولاد الرب بحق
> ربنا يباركك رمسيس ميرسى للموضوع المهم جدا ده


كلامك مظبوط
بس الاطفال اناء ابيض نظيف ينبغي ان يتملئ 
بكلام اللة وعدم التفرقة بين الاطفال 
وتعليمهم المحبة وكيفية اختيار الاصدقاء 
الرب يباركك نورتي الموضوع 
شكرا لمرورك الغالي


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع راااااااااااااائع ومهم جدا 
مجهود جامد 
ربنا يباركك متابعه الباقى 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (16 ديسمبر 2013)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع راااااااااااااائع ومهم جدا
> مجهود جامد
> ربنا يباركك متابعه الباقى
> ربنا يباركك
> ​


الرب يباركك 
شكرا علي التشجيع والمشاركة 
نورتي الموضوع
​


----------



## max mike (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*منتظرينك حبيبى مع التكملة لموضوعك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

max mike قال:


> *منتظرينك حبيبى مع التكملة لموضوعك الجميل
> الرب يباركك​*


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع
شكرا لمرورك الغالي
​


----------



## +KiMO+ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ايه يا باشا المواضيع الجميلة ديه ..  لو جو مصر بيعمل فيك كدة خليك فيها علطول


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> ايه يا باشا المواضيع الجميلة ديه ..  لو جو مصر بيعمل فيك كدة خليك فيها علطول


اة جو مصر ممتاز 
بس للاسف النت فيها بطئ 
نورت الموضوع 
شكرا للمشاركة


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

إلهنا الصالح يقويك يا جميل ويبارك حياتك
طالباً من الله ان يُعطي كل أب وكل أم الوعي الكافي حتى يربوا أولادهم في مخافة الله في سرّ التقوى
وبكل حكمة ينموهم يوماً بعد يوم في اتزان المحبة الحقيقية آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> إلهنا الصالح يقويك يا جميل ويبارك حياتك
> طالباً من الله ان يُعطي كل أب وكل أم الوعي الكافي حتى يربوا أولادهم في مخافة الله في سرّ التقوى
> وبكل حكمة ينموهم يوماً بعد يوم في اتزان المحبة الحقيقية آمين
> ​


الرب يبارك حياتك ويقويك يا اغلي شخص عندي طالبا من اهنا الحي ان يتمجد معك ومع اسرتك الكريمة 
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية 
​


----------



## aymonded (17 ديسمبر 2013)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الرب يبارك حياتك ويقويك يا اغلي شخص عندي طالبا من اهنا الحي ان يتمجد معك ومع اسرتك الكريمة
> نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية
> ​



الموضوع منور بصاحبه وكاتبه الذي وضع أساس حلو مُلهم لكل أسره حكيمة
وأشكرك على محبتك وصلاتك الحلوة دائماً
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> الموضوع منور بصاحبه وكاتبه الذي وضع أساس حلو مُلهم لكل أسره حكيمة
> وأشكرك على محبتك وصلاتك الحلوة دائماً
> كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
> ​


شكر بجد ليك استاذ ايمن 
الرب يباكك
وشكرا لكلامك الرائع 
​


----------



## AdmanTios (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*مجهود رائع و أكثر من مُميز
أخي الغالي ... سلمت يمينك
و دامت خدمتك قوية مُثمرة دوماً

ننتظر جديدك دوماً بنعمة رب المجد
*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *مجهود رائع و أكثر من مُميز
> أخي الغالي ... سلمت يمينك
> و دامت خدمتك قوية مُثمرة دوماً
> 
> ...


الرب يباركك يا استاذي
فعلا الموضوع زاد نور وبهاء بمشاركتك الغالية 
شكرا للمشاركة الغالية 
​


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مميز وشيق
ومهم جدا لكل اسره مسيحيه
متابعه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> موضوع مميز وشيق
> ومهم جدا لكل اسره مسيحيه
> متابعه


اة فعلا موضوع كويس جدا 
ينفرد بية منتدانا العظيم لبناء اسرة راسها المسيح
شكرا للمشاركة 
الرب يباركك


----------



## +ماريا+ (17 ديسمبر 2013)

نصايح جميله جدا رمسيس 
وياريت تيقى كل بيت مسيحى 
طيب واصدقائهم فى المدرسه والنادى نعمل فيهم ايه 
ربنا يبعد عن ولادنا عدو الخير


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> نصايح جميله جدا رمسيس
> وياريت تيقى كل بيت مسيحى
> طيب واصدقائهم فى المدرسه والنادى نعمل فيهم ايه
> ربنا يبعد عن ولادنا عدو الخير


تابعي معانا السلسة الشيقة دي  وحضرتك 
تقدري ان تتعاملي مع الاطفال والاصدقاء اللذين تربيتهم غير مسيحية وتجنبهم بعد ما الطفل يقتنع بان لا يمثل ما تعلمة من الاسرة والكنيسة 
الرب يبارك نورتي الموضوع بالمشاركة


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع تربوى هام جدا 
لكل الاباء والامهات
الرب يباركك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 ديسمبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> موضوع تربوى هام جدا
> لكل الاباء والامهات
> الرب يباركك


الرب يباركك
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك الغالية


----------

